
Female dialogue in 2016’s biggest movies, visualized - quincyla
https://proquestionasker.github.io/projects/MovieDialogueInteractive/
======
belorn
Whats I find really surprising is how far down on the top-grossing movies it
goes before reaching a romantic drama or comedy. The top 20 is exclusively
animated and action movies (sometimes both). The first romantic drama was
listed at rank 52, selling around 1/10 of tickets of that of #1.

Would be interesting to see the same data visualized for each genre, and maybe
number how many movies of each type was produced in 2016.

------
quincyla
Methodology here: [https://medium.freecodecamp.com/women-only-said-27-of-the-
wo...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/women-only-said-27-of-the-words-
in-2016s-biggest-movies-955cb480c3c4#.gre6yijk7)

------
quirkot
Very much looking forward to heated arguments about reproductive strategies of
various species of character in Rogue One and if Male/Female applies

